# Вопрос выбора инструмента



## Mikhael Shur (24 Ноя 2022)

Приветствую уважаемых коллег. Вопрос, наверное, уже неоднократно обсуждался в разных ракурсах. 
Коротко о себе. Муз.школа и муз.училище по кл. аккордеона, конса по оперно-симф дирижированию, аспирантура по искусствоведению. 
В данный момент занимаюсь в большей степени педагогикой. Аккордеон не держал в руках с окончания училища в 2006 г (16 лет уже...) 
И вот недавно что-то внутри зашевелилось. Тянет к инструменту. Понятно, что о профессиональной исполнительской деятельности речь не идёт. Хочется просто иметь под рукой инструмент согревающий душу. 
Всегда симпатизировал блестящему музыканту Валерию Арафаилову. Его инструмент Settimio Soprani Artist VI восхищает превосходным тембром (мастерство исполнителя и обсуждать не стоит). 
Был крайне удивлён тем, что эти инструменты выпускаются и сейчас. Вижу их в продаже, обзоры на ютуб тоже есть. Соответствуют ли они качеству тех, золотых 60-70 годов? Соответствует ли их стоимость качеству? Я говорю о стоимости нового инструмента. Или можно найти что-то более интересное за эти деньги? Речь идёт о готовом инструменте, в выборке необходимости нет.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (25 Ноя 2022)

Ну если даже людей, далёких от музыки профессий, пробивает играть давно забытая в детстве неполная музыкалка... То для тех кто учился профессионально не играть как то странно. Полагаю что дорогие профессиональные инструменты все обладают приличным качеством. Поэтому выбирайте сами какой звук и дизайн нравится. И на Вальтмейстере тоже можно играть для себя с удовольствием.
А по поводу того, что модели выпускаются по несколько десятилетий, так аккордеон не смартфон. В нём менять и улучшать нечего в конструкции. Она у старших моделей и так доведена до технически возможного предела. Это бюджетки стремятся удешевить постоянно. А профи не поймут, если изменить в худшую сторону любой параметр.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (25 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, благодарю за ответ. За эти годы рынок инструментов значительно изменился. Я многого не знаю. Когда учился, в ходу были супиты с вставлеными черт знает откуда выборками. Поэтому и задался целью ознакомиться с вопросом поглубже. Всё же стоимость инструмента не малая.


----------



## vev (25 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur, 

Артист - ну совсем не тот, что был у Арафаилова. Обычный итальянец без каких-то выдающихся качеств. Это же можно сказать и про Скандалей: уровень упал в последнее время, в отличие от ценников. Новый покупать - здесь я сильно подумал бы... И уж точно не стал бы брать немецкие. До уровня первой Супиты у них ничто не дотягивается. Как по мне, за безумные деньги продают громыхалки с жутким розливом, от которого уши заворачиваются...

Я бы посоветовал посмотреть в сторону Брандони или Виктории. У первого качество просто великолепное. Инструменты большой тройки (Бугари-Скандали-Пиджини) рассматривал бы в последнюю очередь. То, что за более или менее разумные деньги, имеет плоский посредственный звук ИМХО


----------



## Mikhael Shur (25 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Mikhael Shur,
> 
> Артист - ну совсем не тот, что был у Арафаилова. Обычный итальянец без каких-то выдающихся качеств. Это же можно сказать и про Скандалей: уровень упал в последнее время, в отличие от ценников. Новый покупать - здесь я сильно подумал бы...


Да, про уровень современных уже много отзывов слышал. А какой инструмент могли бы порекомендовать с хорошим глубоким тембром в ломаной деке и качественной механикой? Я имею ввиду в случае приобретения нового инструмента в пределах 7-8 тыс дол.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (25 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Mikhael Shur,
> 
> Артист - ну совсем не тот, что был у Арафаилова. Обычный итальянец без каких-то выдающихся качеств. Это же можно сказать и про Скандалей: уровень упал в последнее время, в отличие от ценников. Новый покупать - здесь я сильно подумал бы... И уж точно не стал бы брать немецкие. До уровня первой Супиты у них ничто не дотягивается. Как по мне, за безумные деньги продают громыхалки с жутким розливом, от которого уши заворачиваются...
> 
> Я бы посоветовал посмотреть в сторону Брандони или Виктории. У первого качество просто великолепное. Инструменты большой тройки (Бугари-Скандали-Пиджини) рассматривал бы в последнюю очередь. То, что за более или менее разумные деньги, имеет плоский посредственный звук ИМХО


Из названых вами интересны Виктория Поэта 47 и Брандони 152 С
Как бы мне цены на них узнать? не могу найти


----------



## Mikhael Shur (26 Ноя 2022)

Всем отличных выходных. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся и помог советом. Особая благодарность vev, за грамотную и профессиональную консультацию.
Выбор инструмента предельно сузил до нескольких моделей:
1. Brandoni 152 C
2. Victoria Poeta 47
3. Scandalli Air VI 47
4. Scandalli Super 6 Extreme -?
5. Settimio Soprani Artist 6 -?

Варианты 4 и 5 под вопросом поскольку эти инструменты имеют стандартный диапазон, что представляет для меня огромное неудобство. Мой рост более 2 метров и играть на таких инструментах сидя, с прямой спиной невозможно. Помню как в училище мучался с S5, которая при всех своих гробовых габаритах была мне мала и приходилось очень сутулиться. Но всё же оба эти варианта остаются привлекательными и техническим качеством и звуком и историей.

Сегодня бывший однокурсник привез мне свой Акко "Маша" поиграть. Впервые за 16 лет взял инструмент в руки. И был крайне удивлен свойствам мышечной памяти. Спустя 16 лет я помню почти весь репертуар 4 курса училища... Тогда был сильно увлечен музыкой Мессиана, играл много его хоралов - вспомнил всё. И на душе стало легко. В юность вернулся. Но воронежские инструменты для себя не рассматриваю по одной причине - не могу отделаться от ощущения "баянного" звука. Всё в них хорошо - и клавиатура комфортная и механика классная и компрессия... А звучит баян.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Ноя 2022)

Тут как плавать и ездить на велосипеде. Если чему научился , то уже не забудешь.


----------



## vev (26 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Но воронежские инструменты для себя не рассматриваю по одной причине - не могу отделаться от ощущения "баянного" звука. Всё в них хорошо - и клавиатура комфортная и механика классная и компрессия... А звучит баян.



Вот!!! У меня всегда было такое же ощущение! Закрываешь глаза - баян. Открываешь - рояль... Когнитивный диссонанс возникает...

Про п.п.5 предложил бы забыть. Воссоздать старый Артист даже близко не получилось ИМХО


----------



## Mikhael Shur (26 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Вот!!! У меня всегда было такое же ощущение! Закрываешь глаза - баян. Открываешь - рояль... Когнитивный диссонанс возникает...
> 
> Про п.п.5 предложил бы забыть. Воссоздать старый Артист даже близко не получилось ИМХО


Мда, я тоже склоняюсь к этой мысли. Пересмотрел все обзоры на ютьюб, ощущение новодела с несколько искусственным тембром. Он стал напоминать современный Пиджини, звук чистый но не глубой, как будто пластмассовый и очень... вылизанный что ли.

А есть среди современных инструментов модели с тем самым глубоким естественным тембром касотто какой был у шестых Артиста и Супера 60-х годов? Или всё это теперь только воспоминания?
Тембр Виктории мне очень нравится своим благородством и глубиной, но все же его нельзя сравнить с тем, старым Артистом, это чрезвычайно далекие друг от друга тембры, хоть и оба очень "породистые".
Брандони пока слушаю только на видео, сложно составить реальные впечатления, пока не услышал живьем. Безусловно звук прекрасен и тоже вряд ли стоит его сравнивать с другими.
Скандалли новые бывают очень даже богаты на звук, но судя по тем инструментам которые я слушал и тем отзывам которые получил от однокашников - крайне нестабильны. Два инструмента одной марки, одного года, с одинаковыми голосами могут быть настолько разными, что невозможно поверить.
В общем продолжаю думать, но видимо в списке остается только Виктория и Брандони.
Про Акко, да согласен. Весь день сегодня его изучаю. Переиграл все, что вспомнил. Ощущение, что играю на клавишном баяне. Я хоть и не концертный исполнитель, но никогда бы себе его не взял. Уж лучше старая добрая Супита. 
Кстати, о Супитах. Старые супиты еще в ходу? Играют на них или уже считается прошлым веком? Я имею ввиду классическую супиту, а не вторую модель, которая угробила репутацию вельмейстера.


----------



## vev (26 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur, 
Супиты практически все с вкряченным внутрь Рубином... Найти реально целую Супиту - большая удача


----------



## Mikhael Shur (26 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Mikhael Shur,
> Супиты практически все с вкряченным внутрь Рубином... Найти реально целую Супиту - большая удача


Да, помню это время и этих гибридов. У меня была S5 с выборкой от юпитера. Левый полукорпус пришлось увеличивать за счет дополнительной рамы на несколько см. Вот времечко было... И покупка такого гибрида была за радость, целое событие.


----------



## globus (26 Ноя 2022)

А опишите словами, пож-ста, баянный звук в отличие от аккордеонного. Буквально парой слов)) В инете я особого различия не слышу, а воочию не приходилось. Теоретически знаю, что баян двуголосый в унисон (если простой).


----------



## Mikhael Shur (26 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А опишите словами, пож-ста, баянный звук в отличие от аккордеонного. Буквально парой слов)) В инете я особого различия не слышу, а воочию не приходилось. Теоретически знаю, что баян двуголосый в унисон (если простой).


Вопрос сложный и чисто субъективный. Цельная планка в правой клавиатуре - это чисто баянная история, значительно отличающая баян от аккордеона. У баяна тембр более открытый, с нотками "серебра" (метала). Тембр аккордеона - это глубокий звук ломаной деки (кассото), густой и насыщенный темб кларнета и фагота. Как видите парой слов не получится. А если еще разбираться с розливом, его историей и географическими (национальными) отличиями, то уйдем в такие дебри, что не выберемся. Найдите в интернете звучание аккордеонов Супита, Скандалли и сравните с звучанием Юпитера и Акко


----------



## Vovillius О. (26 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А опишите словами, пож-ста, баянный звук в отличие от аккордеонного. Буквально парой слов)) В инете я особого различия не слышу, а воочию не приходилось. Теоретически знаю, что баян двуголосый в унисон (если простой).


Очень красивые мощные органные басы (мнение дилетанта). Заходил в комиссионку, показать жене красный scandalli, также попытался убитый баянчик Восход (?), без компрессии, ремней и дефектами корпуса. Но какой у него бас! Это нечто! Это просто вах


----------



## vev (26 Ноя 2022)

Vovillius О., 
Послушайте Литвинова в соседней ветке. Чем Вас бас на его Бугари не устраивает? 

Тема о баянном и аккордеонном звуке поднималась здесь много раз. Консенсус до сих пор не достигнут, но для меня на слух разница есть ( хоть ее быть и не должно….)


----------



## Vovillius О. (26 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Vovillius О.,
> Послушайте Литвинова в соседней ветке. Чем Вас бас на его Бугари не устраивает?
> 
> Тема о баянном и аккордеонном звуке поднималась здесь много раз. Консенсус до сих пор не достигнут, но для меня на слух разница есть ( хоть ее быть и не должно….)


Спасибо, загляну, по-моему не слушал. Но лучше всё равно в живую) буду продолжать ходить щупать, изучать разницы звука и прочего


----------



## Vovillius О. (26 Ноя 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> Спасибо, загляну, по-моему не слушал. Но лучше всё равно в живую) буду продолжать ходить щупать, изучать разницы звука и прочего


Upd: понял о ком речь, разумеется слушал, но на видео действительно разница не настолько слышна. Во всяком случае мне пока, пока уши не натренеровались


----------



## globus (26 Ноя 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> Очень красивые мощные органные басы


У баяна-то? Согласен, баян-басы мощнее, потому что удвоенные. Как и в правой руке удвоенные голоса. У гармошки тоже басы мощнее аккордеонных. А тембры - это дело субъективное))



vev написал(а):


> на слух разница есть ( хоть ее быть и не должно….)


Почему не должно, если у них разная организация голосов? Как раз должно.


----------



## vev (26 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> У баяна-то? Согласен, баян-басы мощнее, потому что удвоенные. Как и в правой руке удвоенные голоса. У гармошки тоже басы мощнее аккордеонных. А тембры - это дело субъективное))
> 
> 
> Почему не должно, если у них разная организация голосов? Как раз должно.


Потому что кроме пропорций корпуса у них ВСЕ одинаковое


----------



## kep (26 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Всегда симпатизировал блестящему музыканту Валерию Арафаилову. Его инструмент Settimio Soprani Artist VI восхищает превосходным тембром (мастерство исполнителя и обсуждать не стоит).


Почитайте ветку Аккордеон Settimio Soprani Artist VI, там целая детективная история об Арафаилове и его инструменте.


----------



## kep (26 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> У баяна-то? Согласен, баян-басы мощнее, потому что удвоенные. Как и в правой руке удвоенные голоса. У гармошки тоже басы мощнее аккордеонных. А тембры - это дело субъективное))
> 
> 
> Почему не должно, если у них разная организация голосов? Как раз должно.


Ох, нет на Вас одного нашего давнего знатока 
MAN, может, выйдете из сумрака, это ведь точно продолжение Вашей дискуссии?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (26 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Всем отличных выходных. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся и помог советом. Особая благодарность vev, за грамотную и профессиональную консультацию.
> Выбор инструмента предельно сузил до нескольких моделей:
> 1. Brandoni 152 C
> 2. Victoria Poeta 47
> ...


А может не смотреть на новые, можно поискать среди итальянских моделей более ранних годов выпуска? 
​


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (27 Ноя 2022)

Бэушный проф инструмент скорее всего сильно убит жизнью. Ибо от хорошего инструмента профи избавляться не захочет, а дрова за много денег покупать тем более нет смысла.


----------



## globus (27 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Аккордеон Settimio Soprani Artist VI


Двоеточие не поставили, странно, что форум ссылку нормально показывает.


vev написал(а):


> Потому что кроме пропорций корпуса у них ВСЕ одинаковое


Может мы про разные баяны говорим? Я заглядывал в простой кунгурский под капот:
1) Нет регистров (с очевидными последствиями)
2) В мелодии 3 резонатора, каждый с дублирующимися противоположными (поперечными ) голосами, даже окна под клапана спаренные овальные
Не помню что там с басами, но что звучат мощнее, это есть


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2022)

globus, 
Вы, видать, очень занятой человек и почитать форум времени нет. Все обсосано ранее. Одноголосных аккордеонов тоже не было даже до появления регистров. Берите Юритер о четырех голосах и сравнивайте с четырнхголосным ломанодечным аккордеоном. А сюда ждем результат сравнения


----------



## Mikhael Shur (27 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Почитайте ветку Аккордеон Settimio Soprani Artist VI, там целая детективная история об Арафаилове и его инструменте.


Благодарю. Действительно интересная история. Прочитал на одном дыхании. Уникальный музыкант и великолепный инструмент нашли друг друга.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (27 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Бэушный проф инструмент скорее всего сильно убит жизнью. Ибо от хорошего инструмента профи избавляться не захочет, а дрова за много денег покупать тем более нет смысла.


Вы абсолютно правы и добавить нечего.
Кроме того, период моего обучения в музыкальной школе и муз.училище пришелся на то время, когда о покупке нового инструмента не могло даже мысли возникнуть. Много лет играл на инструментах с чужого плеча. Появление нового инструмента в окружении вызывало невероятный ажиотаж и становилось сенсацией. Сейчас время изменилось, хочется свой, единственный и неповторимый, разыгранный только мной и только под себя.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (27 Ноя 2022)

Не ожидал, что моя тема вызовет такое внимание. И так, возвращаясь к основному вопросу.
Всю ночь провел в обнимку с Машей (Акко). Переиграл всё, что вспомнил, от клавирных сонат до мюзетов. Утром мне привезли аккордеон "Юпитер". Эта проба, увы, вызвала разочарование, еще большее чем Акко. Не смотря на мощный звук, прекрасный бас, видимо неплохую механику, в этом инструменте нет ничего от аккордеона. Это в чистом виде баян с клавишами.

Еще раз проанализировал свой список и снова его сократил. Оставил только два варианта:
1. Brandoni 152 C
2. Victoria Poeta 47
Пока окончательного выбора не сделал, но уже начал вести переговоры с фабрикой Виктория. Вопреки ожиданиям сотрудники легко пошли на контакт и оказались очень внимательны, чего не могу сказать о Брандони, который пока даже не отвечает на запросы.

Скандалли убрал из списка хотелок по причине нестабильного качества. Сумма весьма внушительная, и за эти деньги хочется приобрести инструмент на всю оставшуюся...
Артист 6 - пусть так и останется хрустальной мечтой юности в руках Арафаилова. Не хочу разочароваться.


----------



## kep (27 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Бэушный проф инструмент скорее всего сильно убит жизнью. Ибо от хорошего инструмента профи избавляться не захочет, а дрова за много денег покупать тем более нет смысла.


Не обязательно:


----------



## Mikhael Shur (27 Ноя 2022)

vev, а в чем принципиальная разница между поэтой и поэтой пиума? Разница в цене 3000 дол, но кроме веса дерева я ничего не нашел.


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Не обязательно:



Не путай рынки. Российский и американские рынки - принципиально разные. Обычно избавляются у нас после окончания училища или консы. Эти инструменты изрядно ушатаны. Как правило, концертирующие исполнители не мечутся между инструментами и сохраняют верность...

Mikhael Shur,


Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> vev, а в чем принципиальная разница между поэтой и поэтой пиума? Разница в цене 3000 дол, но кроме веса дерева я ничего не нашел.



Вопрос скорее к Добротину (oleg45120 ). У него Пиума. До этого у Олега была г/в расширенная Поэта
По моим ощущениям после посещения шоурума и фабрики Victoria - Пиума имеет гораздо более тонкую стенку в полукорпусах, а соответственно и передают звук по-другому.



Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Пока окончательного выбора не сделал, но уже начал вести переговоры с фабрикой Виктория. Вопреки ожиданиям сотрудники легко пошли на контакт и оказались очень внимательны, чего не могу сказать о Брандони, который пока даже не отвечает на запросы.



Как я уже говорил, напрямую Брандони не отвечает, если не знает клиента лично... 
Вика... Ну да, они ответили, но указанный ценник - не предел мечтаний. Реально возможный они также просто так по запросу не дадут. Ну не могут они этого делать... Слишком рискованно...


----------



## Mikhael Shur (27 Ноя 2022)

vev, спасибо вам огромное! Только что говорил по телефону с Линдой ди Марино. Не совсем понял какая у нее там должность. По инструменту всё прояснил. Отличия пиумы от поэты действительно разительные. О реальной стоимости договоренность достигнута. Благодаря вашей помощи и консультации решение принято. Завтра пришлют договор и реквизиты. Заказал Пиума 47.
Теперь самое мучительное - ожидание. от 6 до 9 месяцев.


----------



## globus (27 Ноя 2022)

Время не очень выбрали... Как бы чего, не дай бо, бум надеяться))


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (27 Ноя 2022)

"Времена не выбирают..."
А хороший инструмент это весьма выгодное вложение денег. Они будут ценны при любых обстоятельствах, кроме тотального бадабума. Ну тогда и деньги тоже будут не нужны тем кто останется в живых. Поэтому нормуль. Если помирать, так с музыкой!


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> "Времена не выбирают..."
> А хороший инструмент это весьма выгодное вложение денег. Они будут ценны при любых обстоятельствах, кроме тотального бадабума. Ну тогда и деньги тоже будут не нужны тем кто останется в живых. Поэтому нормуль. Если помирать, так с музыкой!


Не скажи, Саша... Я покупал Скандаля, когда евро была крепкой полноценной валютой. Тогда можно много что на нее купить. А сейчас?!... Разве, что в морду за нее пока не дают 
Тогда платил много евров, а теперь рука не поднимется за рубли это продать. Пусть лучше моль съест


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (28 Ноя 2022)

А за юани отдашь?  В любом случае хороший инструмент обычно можно обменять на актуальные в данном историческом моменте ценности. А евры давно начали падать. Ещё задолго до нонешних времён.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (28 Ноя 2022)

Благодарю всех за помощь и советы. Отдельная благодарность уважаемому vev. Инструмент заказан на фабрике Victoria. После общения с директором фабрики, приятнейшим Рикардо, не смотря на языковой барьер, уладили все технические и организационные моменты. Пока еще не могу до конца осознать, что это всё же случилось. Радости нет предела. Инструмент Poeta Piuma 47 с некоторыми индивидуальными особенностями будет создаваться около 9 месяцев. 
А пока, что бы скоротать время, буду знакомиться с другими аккордеонами в пределах доступности и делиться результатами проб.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (28 Ноя 2022)

" Девять месяцев, это не лет... "  Пролетят быстро.


----------



## MAN (28 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> MAN, может, выйдете из сумрака, это ведь точно продолжение Вашей дискуссии?


Нет, увольте, находясь в сумраке получаешь больше удовольствия от мастерской игры Николая Литвинова, создаётся иллюзия будто сидишь в зрительном зале, а дискутировать о гармонях мне с некоторых пор стало как-то совсем неинтересно. Так что извините, но я теперь читатель, а не писатель. Но более всего - слушатель.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (29 Ноя 2022)

Сегодня познакомился еще с одним инструментом. 
Баллоне Бурини, эстрадная модель, точного названия не знаю. Диапазон стандартный 4/4. Готовый, без выборки. 
В ломаной деке кларнет и фагот. Был очень приятно удивлен качеством звука. Тембр ломаной деки очень глубокий, что-то среднее между старой супитой и супер 6. Бас кусковой, но мощный как слон. При этом не грубый, без металлического призвука, благородный. Механика идеальная, инструмент активно эксплуатируется уже несколько лет, ни одного постороннего скрипа, стука, призвука. Компрессия отличная. По одному инструменту довольно сложно составить представление о марке в целом, но думаю, что в моем личном рейтинге Баллоне Бурини займет одно из первых мест.
Пиджини пока не нашел, да особо и не хочу, а вот Бугари и Брандони очень интересны, но пока негде попробовать. В январе планирую поездку в Москву, надеюсь там смогу пощупать.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (29 Ноя 2022)

Баллон с буриной похоже любимый у китайского товарища, скрывающего своё лицо. 








Вообще у него гармошек много всяких пафосных.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (29 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Баллон с буриной похоже любимый у китайского товарища, скрывающего своё лицо.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


на первом видео тоже слышен хороший глубокий бас. Без железного дребезга. Но мне кажется эта модель с цп.


----------



## MAN (29 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Вообще у него гармошек много всяких пафосных.


Уважаемый товарищ Ноутбуков, скажите пожалуйста, а вот зачем и почему вы аккордеоны китайского товарища, скрывающего своё лицо, назвали гармошками?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (29 Ноя 2022)

Ответ на вопрос из зала:
Потому что все инструменты с мехами и колеблющимися в потоке воздуха железяками называются "ручные гармоники". Баяны, бандонеоны и прочие средства пошуметь, на радость соседям, они все гармошки.  В русском языке гармошка это уменьшительно ласкательный вариант слов гармонь и гармоника.


----------



## MAN (29 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, огромное спасибо! Я уж и не чаял встретить здесь единомышленника по этому вопросу.
Интересно было бы узнать ваше мнение насчёт того, почему название гармонь (гармошка) так упорно стараются закрепить лишь за отдельными видами гармоник.


----------



## kep (29 Ноя 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Интересно было бы узнать ваше мнение насчёт того, почему название гармонь (гармошка) так упорно стараются закрепить лишь за отдельными видами гармоник.


Напоминаю: дискуссия началась вот здесь:
Гармонь - душа Российских просторов!


----------



## Игорь Петрович (30 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Напоминаю: дискуссия началась вот здесь:
> Гармонь - душа Российских просторов!


Здесь, похоже, дискуссия пошла уже о китайских душе и просторах)))


----------



## Mikhael Shur (30 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Сегодня познакомился еще с одним инструментом.
> Баллоне Бурини, эстрадная модель, точного названия не знаю. Диапазон стандартный 4/4. Готовый, без выборки.
> В ломаной деке кларнет и фагот. Был очень приятно удивлен качеством звука. Тембр ломаной деки очень глубокий, что-то среднее между старой супитой и супер 6. Бас кусковой, но мощный как слон. При этом не грубый, без металлического призвука, благородный. Механика идеальная, инструмент активно эксплуатируется уже несколько лет, ни одного постороннего скрипа, стука, призвука. Компрессия отличная. По одному инструменту довольно сложно составить представление о марке в целом, но думаю, что в моем личном рейтинге Баллоне Бурини займет одно из первых мест.
> Пиджини пока не нашел, да особо и не хочу, а вот Бугари и Брандони очень интересны, но пока негде попробовать. В январе планирую поездку в Москву, надеюсь там смогу пощупать.


Небольшое дополнение к вышесказанному. Баллоне Бурини, который я опробовал, как выяснилось является не серийной моделью и был изготовлен на заказ, по индивидуальному проекту, в комплекте из нескольких инструментов для ансамбля аккордеонистов. Поэтому качество настолько высокое. Впрочем и серийные ББ отличаются очень приличным качеством звука и отменной механикой, судя по отзывам.

Сегодня держал в руках еще два инструмента отечественного производства:
1. Аккордеон Юпитер 4/4, готовый, ломаная дека. Четырехголосный, 13 регистров + мастер, 7 регистров в левой. 
Сделан в целом добротно. Механика качественная, вполне современная. Но проблема та же - чисто баянный звук. Инструмент звучит как качественный баян для музыкальной школы. И в этом мне видится проблема. Стоит ли на начальном уровне закладывать ребенку неверные представления о звучании инструмента? Вопрос риторический, можно не отвечать.
2. Аккордеон "Тула" А-1, Четырехголосный, 13 регистров в правой, 6 в левой. 
Комментировать этот инструмент не вижу смысла. Уместно было бы задать вопрос производителю, за что же он так ненавидит аккордеонистов, если выпускает такие вёдра с гвоздями? Да еще и продает их по совсем не милосердной цене.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Небольшое дополнение к вышесказанному. Баллоне Бурини, который я опробовал, как выяснилось является не серийной моделью и был изготовлен на заказ, по индивидуальному проекту, в комплекте из нескольких инструментов для ансамбля аккордеонистов. Поэтому качество настолько высокое. Впрочем и серийные ББ отличаются очень приличным качеством звука и отменной механикой, судя по отзывам.



Механика у итальянцев вся из одного и того же места произрастает. Неоткуда плохой взяться. 
Есть там в Кастельфидадрдо магазин Карини. Бытует мнение, что если мастера аккордеонного туда на несколько дней запустить, то не выходя оттуда, он спокойно сможет собрать инструмент. Фабрики, конечно же, в магазин не ездят, но покупают напрямую у производителей комплектующих все то же самое, что и в магазине.



Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> 2. Аккордеон "Тула" А-1, Четырехголосный, 13 регистров в правой, 6 в левой.
> Комментировать этот инструмент не вижу смысла. Уместно было бы задать вопрос производителю, за что же он так ненавидит аккордеонистов, если выпускает такие вёдра с гвоздями? Да еще и продает их по совсем не милосердной цене.



Да, когда я это китайское барахло взял впервые в руки лет десять назад, эмоции были примерно те же: "зачем ЭТО назвали аккордеоном???"


----------



## Mikhael Shur (30 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Механика у итальянцев вся из одного и того же места произрастает. Неоткуда плохой взяться.
> Есть там в Кастельфидадрдо магазин Карини. Бытует мнение, что если мастера аккордеонного туда на несколько дней запустить, то не выходя оттуда, он спокойно сможет собрать инструмент. Фабрики, конечно же, в магазин не ездят, но покупают напрямую у производителей комплектующих все то же самое, что и в магазине.


А сайта у этого магазина нет? Любопытно 


vev написал(а):


> Да, когда я это китайское барахло взял впервые в руки лет десять назад, эмоции были примерно те же: "зачем ЭТО назвали аккордеоном???"


Китайское? Они его даже не в Туле делают?


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> А сайта у этого магазина нет? Любопытно
> 
> Китайское? Они его даже не в Туле делают?





http://www.carinidena.com/jsp/index.jsp



Я со свечкой не стоял, но из нескольких источников слышал, что кроме поклейки шилдиков, Тула ничем себя не утруждает


----------



## Mikhael Shur (30 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> http://www.carinidena.com/jsp/index.jsp


Отличный магазин! Еще и литературу прикупить можно. И отправка по миру есть.


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Напоминаю: дискуссия началась вот здесь:
> Гармонь - душа Российских просторов!


Благодарю за напоминание, однако и я хочу напомнить вам, что предложение "выйти из сумрака" последовало от вас почему-то именно здесь, а не там. Вы же модератор, могли бы, кажется, сразу перенести спровоцировавший вас на это пост в нужное место и взывать уже оттуда. Так нет же, по ссылкам скакать почему-то должен приглашённый.
Как всё-таки у вас тут всё сложно на свету - туда не ходи, сюда ходи, здесь снег башка попадёт... В сумраке значительно комфортнее. Сумрак (молчание то есть, не даром же его с золотом сравнивают) он ведь чем хорош - молчать можно где угодно, когда угодно, сколько угодно и о чём угодно, причём угодно это решительно всем, как самому молчащему, так и тем кто его не слышит. С разговорами же, увы, всё обстоит совершенно иначе.


vev написал(а):


> "зачем ЭТО назвали аккордеоном???"


А как надо было, гармонью наверное?
Всё! Молчу, молчу... погружаюсь обратно в сумрак...


----------



## globus (30 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> http://www.carinidena.com/jsp/index.jsp


Если голоса оттуда приделать на условно говоря Зарю, в части звучания она зазвучит? Ведь голоса играют первую скрипку?


----------



## kep (30 Ноя 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Благодарю за напоминание, однако и я хочу напомнить вам, что предложение "выйти из сумрака" последовало от вас почему-то именно здесь, а не там. Вы же модератор, могли бы, кажется, сразу перенести спровоцировавший вас на это пост в нужное место и взывать уже оттуда. Так нет же, по ссылкам скакать почему-то должен приглашённый.
> Как всё-таки у вас тут всё сложно на свету - туда не ходи, сюда ходи, здесь снег башка попадёт... В сумраке значительно комфортнее. Сумрак (молчание то есть, не даром же его с золотом сравнивают) он ведь чем хорош - молчать можно где угодно, когда угодно, сколько угодно и о чём угодно, причём угодно это решительно всем, как самому молчащему, так и тем кто его не слышит. С разговорами же, увы, всё обстоит совершенно иначе.


MAN это, вообще-то, не Вам напоминалка, а свежим участникам дискуссии. Как говорят англосаксы, "Not everything is about you" 
И да, с развитием дискуссии я ее перенесу. Пока что она вписывается в заявленную тему.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Если голоса оттуда приделать на условно говоря Зарю, в части звучания она зазвучит? Ведь голоса играют первую скрипку?


Читайте инструкцию!!! Изучайте матчасть!!!
Это все равно как считать. что струны тембр скрипки определяют…


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (30 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Это все равно как считать. что струны тембр скрипки определяют…


Это ты с аудиофилами не знаком  Они верят в что на звук влияет даже электропровод к усилителю и подставки под колоночные кабели.
На мой дилетантский взгляд акустика помещения влияет гораздо сильнее. Даже мой родной вальтмайстер абсолютно по разному звучит в разных комнатах, хотя его звук я знаю давно. И это при том что он мне дует почти в уши. А уж для стороннего слушателя эффект ещё сильнее. А уж оценивать звучание в записях вообще можно очень приблизительно. Я свой в записи не узнаю, ибо естественно что сам ты его слышишь абсолютно по другому, когда играешь.
К сожалению сейчас не могу играть уже неделю.  Левую руку немного повредил. Хожу мимо своего склада с гармониками , страдаю. Ломка.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (30 Ноя 2022)

Кстати китайский товарищ, скрывающий свою морду лица, явно тоже занимается колхозным тюнингом. Мне кажется он комбинирует левые и правые части разных инструментов. Видимо левая с выборкой от Баллона Бурины на которой он уже лет 15 играет ему нравится, а правые части он разные цепляет. От Белтуны например. Так что даже он не может купить себе идеал и приходится шаманить.





На видео 2009 года видимо инструмент в заводском состоянии.





А тут уже из двух разных комбинация.

Кстати мне дочка спросила, "А ты сможешь это сыграть, про пиратов?".  Придётся играть.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (1 Дек 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Если голоса оттуда приделать на условно говоря Зарю, в части звучания она зазвучит? Ведь голоса играют первую скрипку?


Ничего не выйдет. Инструмент - это не только голоса. Это совокупность материалов, механики, резонаторов, и многих многих других факторов.


----------



## vyachek (1 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Это все равно как считать. что струны тембр скрипки определяют…


Года-то в далёкие времена посчастливилось разжиться струнами для гитары DAddario. Поставил их на обычную советскую гитару, начал играть и ... не мог остановиться. Инструмент зазвучал. И ещё как зазвучал!
Вы как то спрашивали - почему звук аккордеона отличается от звука баяна. Тогда не нашлось ответа на этот вопрос. А ведь возможно дело в голосах. Известно, что немцы отличаются по тембру от итальянцев. Есть немцы с итальянскими голосами, и звучат они по-другому чем с родными. Так, что гипотетически поставив на свой аккордеон голоса от Юпитера (они есть и кусковые) возможно и получите "баянный" звук.


----------



## vev (1 Дек 2022)

vyachek, 
Со струной все несколько по-другому. Тут и качество навивки и постоянство диаметра и удельное растяжение. Хорошо знаю это по настройке ф-но: ну не строит струна какаяньть, хоть тресни.

С голосами все несколько проще. Голос задает частоту и динамику, а остальным занимается корпус с резонаторами. 
Стоят у меня в левой ЦП голоса нехилого размера, а Скандаль Юпитером не стал... 
В голосах главное класс, а не регион производства. Именно он и определяет динамику, расход воздуха


----------



## Mikhael Shur (1 Дек 2022)

Сегодня познакомился еще с одним инструментом. Пиджини. Возраст около 5 лет. Расширенный диапазон, цельная планка в левой. Планку делали в Москве, по договору с Пиджини. Инструмент оставил наилучшие впечатления своей конструкцией и эргономичностью. Всё продумано до мелочей. Механика вызывает ощущение совершенства. Великолепный бас, тембристый, но не ревущий, не "баянный", но очень мощный. Ответ прекрасный. Нашел только один недостаток. Впрочем, его и искать не нужно было, он заметен сразу. Это тембр правой. Звук оставляет странное ощущение. Он легкий и приятный, но абсолютно искусственный. Звук ломаной деки совсем не глубокий, не густой... Как будто силиконовый. С тембром Бугари Николая Литвинова нет даже отдаленного сходства.


----------



## MAN (1 Дек 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Если голоса оттуда приделать на условно говоря Зарю, в части звучания она зазвучит? Ведь голоса играют первую скрипку?





Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Ничего не выйдет. Инструмент - это не только голоса. Это совокупность материалов, механики, резонаторов, и многих многих других факторов.


А среди многих, многих других факторов, определяющих звучание инструмента, есть место игрецу (игруну, игралю, игрателю)?
Чисто теоретически может ли "Заря" прозвучать краше итальянского аккордеона какой-нибудь топовой модели и марки при каком-то соотношении мастерства исполнителей, взявших эти гармони в руки?
P. S. Особенно если учесть, что уж в Заре-то точно не может быть ничего силиконового, всё настоящее.


----------



## kep (1 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Чисто теоретически может ли "Заря" прозвучать краше итальянского аккордеона какой-нибудь топовой модели и марки при каком-то соотношении мастерства исполнителей, взявших эти гармони в руки?


----------



## vev (1 Дек 2022)

kep, 

Каждой "Заре" - по чемпиону мира!


----------



## Mikhael Shur (1 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А среди многих, многих других факторов, определяющих звучание инструмента, есть место игрецу (игруну, игралю, игрателю)?
> Чисто теоретически может ли "Заря" прозвучать краше итальянского аккордеона какой-нибудь топовой модели и марки при каком-то соотношении мастерства исполнителей, взявших эти гармони в руки?
> P. S. Особенно если учесть, что уж в Заре-то точно не может быть ничего силиконового, всё настоящее.


Безусловно, профессионал сможет "выжать" из любых дров максимум возможного. Но за пределы возможностей инструмента выйти невозможно.
У итальянцев, в музыкальных кругах, существует устойчивое выражение: "Аккордеонист хорош на столько, на сколько хорош его аккордеон".


----------



## globus (1 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Каждой "Заре" - по чемпиону мира!


Наоборот, это качественный аккордеон требует качественного исполнителя))


----------



## vev (1 Дек 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Наоборот, это качественный аккордеон требует качественного исполнителя))


Ничего подобного. Это любителям нужен хороший, а чемпион и на Восходе могет


----------



## MAN (1 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> 
> Каждой "Заре" - по чемпиону мира!


Смейтесь, смейтесь!
Когда Заря над миром встанет (Армануш Маркарян) / Стихи.ру
А про Бугари и Пиджини стихов покамест не сложили.
И про Бурини со Скандалли мы их чего-то не видали.

P. S. Там только опечатка в стихотворении, написано "луч Зари", а должно быть "звук Зари".


----------



## Vovillius О. (1 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Смейтесь, смейтесь!
> Когда Заря над миром встанет (Армануш Маркарян) / Стихи.ру
> А про Бугари и Пиджини стихов покамест не сложили.
> И про Бурини со Скандалли мы их чего-то не видали.
> ...


И про Восход много стихов. То-то же!)) Поэты не могли ошибаться


----------



## vyachek (1 Дек 2022)

vev, 
Возвращаемся к исходному. Почему (не принимая во внимание розлив) любой баян звучит как баян, а любой аккордеон - как аккордеон?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (1 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Ничего подобного. Это любителям нужен хороший, а чемпион и на Восходе могет


Победив в велогонке Электроник сказал, что мог бы и быстрее, но велосипед мешал...


----------



## MAN (1 Дек 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> vev,
> Возвращаемся к исходному. Почему (не принимая во внимание розлив) любой баян звучит как баян, а любой аккордеон - как аккордеон?


А на какой скрижали сие утверждение начертано? Вот Игорь Гребёнкин, например, был же с этим не согласен.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> По моему мнению, это кнопочный аккордеон, произведенный у нас, но на иностранный манер, с разливом, регистром "мюзет". Да, выглядит как баян, но по звучанию - не баян.


Напомню что речь шла о баяне "Мелодия" Кировской ф-ки. То есть там и голоса, и корпус, да вообще всё, включая конструкцию в целом, наше отечественное и исключительно "баянное" (ну вот как раз за исключением наличия розливного голоса, отключаемого регистром, чего вы не хотите принимать во внимание).

И, с другой стороны, тут уже не единожды упоминали о типично "баянном" звучании некоторых пиано-аккордеонов ("АККО", "Юпитер").

А ещё под эту лавочку я бы осмелился спросить многоуважаемое собрание вот о чём. А любая ли гармонь (что такое гармонь и как её отличить от баяна или аккордеона здесь на форуме, кроме меня, всем отлично известно) по вашему мнению звучит как гармонь?


----------



## vyachek (1 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А любая ли гармонь (что такое гармонь и как её отличить от баяна или аккордеона здесь на форуме, кроме меня, всем отлично известно) по вашему мнению звучит как гармонь?


У хромок тоже своё звучание, которое спутаешь ни с баяном не с аккордеоном. Хотя, впрочем, между собой они тоже сильно отличаются (как и аккордеоны) в первую очередь настройкой розлива. Таблиц настройки розлива для гармоней я не видел, приходилось настраивать интуитивно. Но, как мне показалось, у гармоней меньше выражена прогрессия увеличения частоты биений от высоты тона.


----------



## MAN (2 Дек 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> У хромок тоже своё звучание, которое спутаешь...


Ну вот, окончательно все карты спутали! Повышаешь тон или говоришь спокойно, а частота биения под дых в любом случае однозначно прогрессирует. Дайте в руки мне гармонь - золотые планки, может хоть это как-то поможет горю?


----------



## Mikhael Shur (2 Дек 2022)

Сегодня потискал старый добрый Вельтмейстер Каприс. Нашел в музыкальном салоне. Инструмент начала 2000-х. Но абсолютно новый, в руках не был. Нахлынули воспоминания. На Каприсе прошел всю музыкальную школу, очень его любил. Один мастер-любитель даже умудрился мне на него подбородники поставить. Толку от них никакого, но мне страшно нравилось, что мой инструмент с подбородниками стал похож на инструменты студентов музыкального училища, которые казались мне небожителями. 
Из инструментария музыкальных школ конца 90-2000 годов это был лучший инструмент. Думаю и сегодня для уровня музыкальной школы или домашнего музицирования это очень не плохой вариант. И вполне бюджетный.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (2 Дек 2022)

Слава русским народным Вальтмайстерам! На них играли практически все. Для любителя вполне годные. Меня звук устраивает. Только в левую клавиатуру встроена пишущая машинка. Поэтому играем громко, чтоб в правлении колхоза слышно было!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (23 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Кстати китайский товарищ, скрывающий свою морду лица, явно тоже занимается колхозным тюнингом. Мне кажется он комбинирует левые и правые части разных инструментов. Видимо левая с выборкой от Баллона Бурины на которой он уже лет 15 играет ему нравится, а правые части он разные цепляет. От Белтуны например. Так что даже он не может купить себе идеал и приходится шаманить.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Тюнинг действительно колхозный.
Но в данном случае это не две половинки разных инструментов. Это один и тот же инструмент. Просто в более позднем варианте (нижнем) владелец зачем-то обтянул правый полукорпус пленкой под карбон. Свидетельством этому служат сдвоенные буквы "ВВ" выпирающие под пленкой в верхней части правого полукорпуса. Видите?

По Баллоне-бурини подтвержу, что инструмент очень достойный. У моего ученика на 45 клавиш, готово-выборный с ломаной декой профессиональный. Бас кусковой, но звучал очень мощно. Это, видимо, связано с тем, что корпус ВВ был заметно больше (больше моего Скандалли Супер 6, Больше Пиджини и Виньени учеников) и басовые голоса были очень большими. Кстати, строй был высокий 442Гц, поэтому он не строил с другими инструментами ни в оркестре, ни в ансамбле)).


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (23 Дек 2022)

Да все они одинаковые.

Не туда сообщение залепил с телефона. Это в тему про тикток.


----------

